
Ask HN: What do you want in a knowledge base/bookmarking service? - dynamic99
Think Pocket, Instapaper, Evernote, Pinboard -- what is the biggest hurdle to reaching your perfect digital knowledge base?<p>On another note, what is the best way to make such a service more social, as to foster the diffusion and evolution of different ideas?
======
PaulHoule
The biggest hurdle is that all of my data is already in too many different
places. That's not entirely avoidable because my involvement with various
employers, projects, etc. makes it so.

I think for everybody who wants to use a SaaS there are 10 people who want to
make another one. If you want to make a product that sticks out, maybe it
should be a desktop app, something that lives in the user's own cloud, etc.

------
__warlord__
Please don't add a "social" section to the service, pocket, for instance is
very useful as bookmarking service but their recommended is just a BIG
distraction but this is only my opinion :(

And of course an API to GET and PUT metadata from the bookmarked links.

